# **** Hunt'in/Trap'in Rigs ****



## catcapper

I know there is another post on this subject from a long, long time ago--- but lets get an update on what everyones run'in for their hunt'in and trap'in rides these days.

I parked the old "74" F-250 highboy a couple years ago and stepped up to this "95" ford bronco.


----------



## Daamud

Subscribed.

Been thinking about which truck in my "fleet" is going to be the hunt/camp rig.

S-10 Blazer for the four doors and interior gun space. Or extended cab Ranger with a cap. Either one would get a straight axle conversion and 35" mud grips. (All parts stockpiled for the upgrade)


----------



## prairiewolf

Well, I got 2 rigs. But the 63 Willys is usually my first choice. Both have a receiver hitch so I can use my skinning pole for predators when needed. The quad is my youngest sons. Very last pic is of the old jeep before fixing it up a little, lol


----------



## kiyote

98 ford f-150. pic is my nephew and his first coyote


----------



## hassell

Some nice rigs there guy's.


----------



## Ruger

When it quits raining, I'll take pics of my rigs.


----------



## Indiana Jones

My 07 Sierra 2500HD 6.6 LBZ. Daily driver and weekend getaway vehicle.


----------



## Ruger

I really don't have one vehicle devoted as my hunting rig, I use em all.


















The first one I just call it "Dodge" the second it "Mossy Oak" and the last one is my newest addition to my hunting rigs and I call it "Pup", it just hasn't grown up to be the size of the others yet.


----------



## Varmintnv

My '04 F-150


----------



## Varmintnv

Varmintnv said:


> My '04 F-150


My 2013 Polaris Ranger midsize 800


----------



## Varmintnv

.


----------



## youngdon

My '14 Dodge 4x4, I also have a Polaris sportsman600. It's a few years old so I'm looking to sell it and the wife's trail boss and pick up a Polaris ranger.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> image.jpg
> 
> My '14 Dodge 4x4, I also have a Polaris sportsman600. It's a few years old so I'm looking to sell it and the wife's trail boss and pick up a Polaris ranger.


 That trk. looks familiar, nice.


----------



## youngdon

It should.... your friend has one !


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> It should.... your friend has one !


 And that he is.


----------



## Fitz

My hog huntin rig.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper

Hey Fitz--- are those rock sliders I see mounted below the door.

Ya don't see them around much anymore. Soon as I round up some steel, I'm gonna build a set out of heavy wall 1 1/2" square tube before next fall sets in.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I am not sure my photobucket app is working...let me know if you can see the pic. My old Jeep Grand Cherokee.


----------



## Ruger

Good looking Cherokee Az, it's working.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx Ruger...1993 and pushing 300,000...it has some Arizona pinstripes on it now, but it getting me to my traps everyday.


----------



## catcapper

Those older jeeps are go'in machines AZ.

I've had this "93" for I don't know how long. I keep it around as a work ride here on the outfit--- it always starts.

In her younger days its taken me through snow (on the county road) that was roll'in up over the hood, and I've had it full of firewood, hay and even a full grown cow elk. Couple fellas said the elk wouldn't fit, but I got her crammed in anyway. Only got hit in the head by a hoof a couple times at the bad spots in the road on the way back home.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Those older Jeeps sure put the newer ones to shame as for reliability. Its the right color Cat for hauling critters around.


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> I am not sure my photobucket app is working...let me know if you can see the pic. My old Jeep Grand Cherokee.


 Looking real good AZ considering the year, how many cages do you have set out this season.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter

We had an old 93 with the 4.0 inline 6 and you couldn't kill that thing if you tried. I did cave the muffler in when I was pheasant hunting going down some field roads and it ran kinda rough from not breathing right! Other than that still regret getting rid of it


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Your right catcapper, they do keep going. Hassell I only have 4 cage traps out right now, there's just to many people around here, I don't want to lose any traps... + I didn't save up gas money again this year, so I am staying close to the house.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Last week I pulled my traps...the last one I pulled I found a fresh pile of bobcat scat 375 feet from my trap, so I set two cages near that water tank. The problem is people wandering around the water tanks so I have to set my traps where people can't find them. It makes it harder to catch anything. Now if I was using foot hold traps I know I would have a few bobcats by now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Got to go check my traps... it's 28* again this morning...I got a foxpro crossfire for Christmas, too bad it's the weekend...all it will do is call people on the weekend. One day I am going to move away from Phoenix and people...lol.


----------



## hassell

Ya I see your temps. down there again this morning, figure those low temps. will keep all those wandering people close to home.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> Ya I see your temps. down there again this morning, figure those low temps. will keep all those wandering people close to home.


 well nothing in the cagetraps again...after checking my last trap some jackass is target shooting about a 100 feet way from my first trap! it's state trust land and it's illegall to target shoot on state trust land. i am sick of people...going to pull all my traps in the morning thanks to people breaking the law.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Pulled all my traps this morning...found a closed door on this trap and thought someone let a bobcat go. I was "PO"... after looking a bit more I seen a small track in front of the cage...I think it was a kit fox....he got out through the bottom of the cage and the door.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter

The problem today is people think they are entitled. Sportsmen and women keep getting pushed to smaller areas and having to pay to hunt public land( additional permits) because they have influenced the laws and break them themselves. A lot of states you can't even run an ATV in ditches anymore. Who knows, I got 12.5 acres and want more to stay away from people and live my own life with my family. I'm anti society not social!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I hear you... I don't hunt on the weekends anymore, atv's and dirt bikes all over the desert and they can't even stay on the trails. They tear up the desert like it will grow back in a year.


----------



## youngdon

It's a shame that people don't obey laws, but the guy shooting probably doesn't even know it's illegal to do that. It's no excuse at all. I hope you informed him.

Another nice thing about those Jeeps is that they hold their value pretty well. And if you do break it parts are available!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I informed him and he said: "I seen the signs". Good thing he had his grandsons with him or I would have called the sheriff on his smartass. He said "go a head and call the sheriff if you want" I'll tell them I am hunting. "I have 50,000 acres of ranch land" bla bla bla. I just looked at him, and he said "I am not trying to be a smartass". I just left... He was about 3 miles from from the Tonto national forest where you can target shoot on 2,873,200 acres.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Speaking of rigs I have a set of 4 wheels and tires from my Sierra 2500HD. They are the stock 8 lug GMC/CHEVY wheels. One of the tires is flat with a nail in it. $400 for a Colorado/Wyoming member! I want to keep them in the family.

Ive been reluctant to take my diesel hunting because it keeps freezing up. Think we pinpointed it to bad seals causing an air leak in the filter housing. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Fitz

catcapper said:


> Hey Fitz--- are those rock sliders I see mounted below the door.
> 
> Ya don't see them around much anymore. Soon as I round up some steel, I'm gonna build a set out of heavy wall 1 1/2" square tube before next fall sets in.
> awprint:


Yessir, I use the truck pretty aggressively some times and I built them to keep from smashing the door/lower door jams. 
I used some junk schedule 40 pipe. I'm gonna rebuild them at some point. Gonna use either .120 wall DOM or .25" wall 2.5" square tube and build a roll cage that's removable for street driving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough

Faegan (my Jack Russell) and I roll up on coyotes and such, on this. I had a 98 Jeep Cherokee Sport, but turned it out to pasture and bought a Tacoma a few years ago. The Jeep was great, but an old dead stinky coyote sure could put a bad taste in your mouth for the wagon. Can't say anything bad about the Ranger. Best investment I've ever made for getting into Wiley's back yard. Faegan like's it too!


----------



## catcapper

Damn JT--- did you shave that coyote before ya took a picture of him.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## JTKillough

I'm a non-discriminant hunter. Just because he's ugly, don't mean I should treat him any different from the "prime coats". Mid-summer (May 18th 2011) coat on that old boy. That constitutes a lack of hair here in the heat. You should see them in August. They look just like a Texas Chupacabra. Hey, wait a minute!


----------



## Fitz

They get bad like that here where I live in Cali too. I've shot them where the only hair the had was just stubble in patches and rat tails. Seen a bunch without hair completely near towns. That mange is nasty stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daamud

Got my future hunting/gun range truck on the road this week.

Its a work in progress. Buying parts when they're cheap. I'm at $900 total, including truck, misc. front end parts and 2 new 33" tires.



Started roughing in the gun drawer. It will be a slide out unit with a platform over the top, so people don't see my toys...



Plans include; dark flat gray paint, tube bumpers, kill rack on cap roof and winch.


----------



## hassell

Right on, starting to shape up real nice.


----------



## catcapper

Nice little pickup Daamud--- that sure is some strange look'in camo ya got on the side of your ride.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## Daamud

catcapper said:


> Nice little pickup Daamud--- that sure is some strange look'in camo ya got on the side of your ride.LOL.
> 
> awprint:


I'm not allowed to paint trucks camo anymore... I tend to... Ummm... Look for places to hide them.


----------



## youngdon

I figured you were a Vikings fan !


----------



## Fitz

Here's my new huntin rig. Tore it down for a quick paint job. She's all back together now.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

I've used a bike to get to some crafty critters before, too. Along for the ride was a backpack with a T/C Contender inside. Stealthy. Deadly. Never painted mine, though, but I like what you are doing with yours.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Recent one, with my copilot.


----------



## glenway

First pic shows the '99 Chevy I've worn out. It did me well. Nuff said. Good bye!

Second pic is the '66 International Model 1300 AWD (1 ton). Just put it back on the road today, after sitting for 10 years outdoors. Still needs some love but it's good to go whenever, wherever.

Third pic is working odometer (all gauges and lights work) at 19,997 miles.

All new fluids, New tires, solid lifter valves adjusted, brakes bled all systems go except wipers and fan on heater. Hope to finish the remaining items this week in time to use it to tow my '54 NAA tractor to Michigan's largest tractor show (http://mmogta.org/). And, they're featuring Fords this year.

I've also been busy with a makeover for the 61-year young tractor (last pic). Still a few more details remaining but no worries.

Sorry, B-Mag. You have to wait. And, it's crow season, too!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sweet Glen... How about a picture of your muscle car.


----------



## hassell

Great pic's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Varmintnv

Traded my wife's '09 Tacoma in on this monster two weeks ago!!
2015 Ram 2500 with a Cummins under the hood. 6" lift on 35x12.50-20's! So much for an early retirement!! Lol



Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## Indiana Jones

Varmintnv said:


> Traded my wife's '09 Tacoma in on this monster two weeks ago!!
> 2015 Ram 2500 with a Cummins under the hood. 6" lift on 35x12.50-20's! So much for an early retirement!! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


Nice truck! Now, it is up to YOU to redeem the reputation for Dodge trucks. Don't fold those mirrors out unless you are actually towing! I swear the guys around here LOVE those mirrors out all the time. Damn ricers!


----------



## glenway

Muscle car, Eric? That must be a thread I missed. Of course, we could start a new one. Or, maybe put it in the For Sale or Trade thread. Hmmm...

Funny thing about old cars... The Dream Cruise (http://www.woodwarddreamcruise.com/) is going on this weekend and people from around the globe are on Woodward Ave. showing off their stuff. Never been there except for about *15 years* growing up on Woodward in my early years. If we had a buck, we'd put it in the gas tank and race.


----------



## prairiewolf

Great looking truck Varmitnv, now you have a reason to go after more coyotes. Just tell wife you need the pelts for the payments, lol


----------

